# How do I install my LCD panel on my X-blade



## Wheelsofsteel (May 6, 2005)

Please could someone e-mail me a guide on how to install my LCD panel in my A-top X-blade case. I have a multitude of wires and i don't know where they all go? :4-dontkno 

[email protected]


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice case. I scoped out the manufacturer's website for installation instructions but they don't have any for that model. Since I have a case that also includes an LCD status display I'll try to help...

First you'll need to identify the wires that lead off of the panel. On mine I have a HDD, fan, CPU/GPU/HDD temp, and power rating lead. There is also a connector (3-pin) for controlling the CPU fan. Since I recently upgraded to an A64 system I haven't taken the time to properly install the CPU temperature probe and right now it's simply taped to the lower portion of the heatsink. From what I've seen the actual core temperature is an average 4C higher than what the display tells me. I also recently slapped in a geForce 6800 and haven't reattached the temperature probe for that either! Since I just got the card i'm wary of fiddling with it too much while still under the warranty. The third probe for HDD temperature is currently taped to the OS/main applications drive, my 80GB. I've also heard of some people attaching it to the drive rack. Since I don't stress my other drives half as much I felt it best to put it on the drive that works hardest.

The CPU fan controller wire is not being used in my setup as I feel the motherboard will probably better control it since the case's CPU probe isn't properly attached. As a result my computer will whine and beep after being shut down. Also, the display for the fan control doesn't animate as a result. No biggie. The case designers didn't happen to consider the fact that 9/10 dentists agree that motherboards only have ONE HDD use line so I had to choose between the LCD or the pretty red LED on the case. I went with the case. The power indicator is simply a set of bars that claims to show the load your machine is under by measuring voltage on the 12v line. I don't know if that's accurate or not so I just leave it alone.

Hopefully this gives some insight. I'd add pictures but I'm at work and my PC is 9.2 miles from me. I can't think of a zoom lense that would be that powerful or can see through walls.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Iknow exactly what you mean. There is a very poor information sheet with these cases. I have an xblade case myself and went hrough the headache. i am sorry to say that I never thought to write anyting down ( or was too stressed to think to ).


----------



## Wheelsofsteel (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the information ebackhus i will have a crack at it and see what i can make it do. (as long as it doesn't go bang i will be a happy person)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Glad you found it mildly useful! If you exercise a good amount of care and don't rush you will be happy with a stable monitoring system. Also, is this an A64 system? Mounting the temp probe on those is a ***** because of the heat plate attached to the chip. You CANNOT place anything between that and the HSF except thermal grease. DO NOT by any means install the probe there.


----------

